# Drug experiences gone wrong



## Kim Chee

There's plenty of info out there on people enjoying their drug experiences. I was hoping to hear some of the negative effects people have experienced. So, if you have had an experience that you wouldn't mind sharing, please do. Illegal drugs as well as pharmaceuticals are just fine. Anything from panic attacks, ER visits, jail time, bad trips, addiction, medical issues... I think you get the idea.


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm a lightweight and if I toke a little weed I'll get paranoid.


----------



## ped

Datura. Don't do that shit. Seriously.


----------



## CrypticCosmic

First time I ever smoked that fake weed shit I got so high I thought I smoked some type of chemical that was going to turn me into a zombie and I thought I was this test subject for some covert black op shit and I was going to spread it and start a pandemic that would lead to a apocalypse.. No joke, I believed that shit and made me paranoid, was thinking about calling 911.. It sucked


----------



## Ekstasis

I took shrooms after a night of e and my senses got confused. I could see temperatures, feel colors, and taste sounds. Dark corners were warm, light colors were cold, orange felt bad but blue was ok. This is called synesthesia.

That same time I also bad tripped about the book Gerald's Game by Stephen King.

I felt like I was in the same predicament as the woman aka handcuffed to a bed with no one to free me. The woman has to cut the skin around her wrist with a broken glass cup to slide her hand free.

A few friends came in and talked to me and all was ok but they would go in the other room and I would be stuck again.

I was just laying on a bed. No handcuffs involved. Lol. My hands were just magically cuffed to the bed posts for a couple hours in my trip and the description of the woman's struggles kept playing in my mind.

Read the plot summary if your interested:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald's_Game 

The above is actually a dream and I would never use drugs and this dream happened 10+ years ago.


----------



## the wizard

me and my girl smoked fake weed on hobo beach and we were both going crazy.


----------



## Kim Chee

ped said:


> Datura. Don't do that shit. Seriously.


I've seen it growing in lots of places. Never tried it and probably wont.



CrypticCosmic said:


> First time I ever smoked that fake weed shit I got so high I thought I smoked some type of chemical that was going to turn me into a zombie and I thought I was this test subject for some covert black op shit and I was going to spread it and start a pandemic that would lead to a apocalypse.. No joke, I believed that shit and made me paranoid, was thinking about calling 911.. It sucked


Sounds terrible. I'm guessing a lot of people think that because it is fake that they'll need to smoke the same amount or more than real weed?



Ekstasis said:


> The above is actually a dream and I would never use drugs and this dream happened 10+ years ago.


Alright now. This thread is about "drug experiences gone wrong," not bad dreams. I'm glad you don't use drugs (I don't either). So, would you mind mailing me all the pharmaceuticals in your medicine cabinet as I'm sure you wont be using _those_ drugs?

Thanks for sharing, everybody. Anybody else?


----------



## Ekstasis

Have you been peaking in my medicine cabinet again? Just medicine in there... No drugs.


----------



## Noble Savage

We were doing some blotter while camping one time in the late 80's and we watched a cicada pupa crawl out of the ground and up a tree and trying to show off for my girl I let the damn thing crawl on my finger then watched it morph...not a good thing to do when your trippin'


----------



## ped

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I've seen it growing in lots of places. Never tried it and probably wont.


 
Yeah me too, it grows all along the river here. It makes you trip hard but not in any sort of normal hallucinogen way. More like in a flu, opiate withdrawl, and sweat lodge delerium mixed to together for several days on end. It's just pure aweful. I think I slept for about 3-4 days because I couldn't do anything else.


I also tried that fake coke stuff. Made my back hurt really bad then after the second or third straight day of it I started pissing pure blood. Not dark urine, but thick red blood. Stay away from that shit too.


----------



## Kim Chee

ped said:


> I also tried that fake coke stuff. Made my back hurt really bad then after the second or third straight day of it I started pissing pure blood. Not dark urine, but thick red blood. Stay away from that shit too.


Are you referring to bath salts? Sounds like your kidneys took a beating.


----------



## ped

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Are you referring to bath salts? Sounds like your kidneys took a beating.


 

Yeah and yeah. I think because it actually did contain epsom salt maybe? I don't know. I'll stick to coffee though.


----------



## CrypticCosmic

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Sounds terrible. I'm guessing a lot of people think that because it is fake that they'll need to smoke the same amount or more than real weed?


That was my thought exactly.. Figured I had a high tolarance to pot so this fake shit must load packed bowl and take the fattest rips out the bong...

Although right before I started freaking out I had a enlightening experience.. I asked myself a question in my head and automatically got an answer.. Made me realize there are two voices in your head.. Your ego and your true spirit voice.. But the ego voice over powers that faint voice in the back of your head...

Also, I got that fake shit for free.. off the internet, from a shady website, with free shipping............... Made me think It was some type of sych opt government experiment or some shit like that... shittiest 20 mins


----------



## Kim Chee

CrypticCosmic said:


> Also, I got that fake shit for free.. off the internet, from a shady website, with free shipping...............


Kinda sounds weird. They didn't want your impression of the product or any payment whatsoever?


----------



## CrypticCosmic

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Kinda sounds weird. They didn't want your impression of the product or any payment whatsoever?


Nope,, Only thing he said he wanted to get his name out there and giving free samples to try the product. He wanted people testing it and wanting more, which you'd have to buy ..

It was off another forum.. couple people got it and tried it.. It was 50/50 as far as people liking it and having good/bad experiences


----------



## Kim Chee

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Kinda sounds weird. They didn't want your impression of the product or any payment whatsoever?


Why is that confusing?
hmph.


----------



## OfCourseLeanne

the first time i ever smoked weed i was like 14 or something, i was with two guys in the back of their car and i freaked out and tried to climb out of a window and then when i tried that fake weed stuff, i stripped and broke my cell phone. lol


----------



## Stinkyyy

OfCourseLeanne said:


> the first time i ever smoked weed i was like 14 or something, i was with two guys in the back of their car and i freaked out and tried to climb out of a window and then when i tried that fake weed stuff, i stripped and broke my cell phone. lol


 
For some reason I freak out every time I smoke weed now. Fine with other shit though. Weird.


----------



## Stinkyyy

ped said:


> Yeah me too, it grows all along the river here. It makes you trip hard but not in any sort of normal hallucinogen way. More like in a flu, opiate withdrawl, and sweat lodge delerium mixed to together for several days on end. It's just pure aweful. I think I slept for about 3-4 days because I couldn't do anything else.
> 
> 
> I also tried that fake coke stuff. Made my back hurt really bad then after the second or third straight day of it I started pissing pure blood. Not dark urine, but thick red blood. Stay away from that shit too.


 

I took some fake coke shit that we only knew of as 'Barry White' (Lol) . Spent the next three days having cold sweats and freaking out in my boyfriends bed just being paranoid about nothing in particular with the worst heart palpitations ever. I got off lightly, friend who also took it had a heart attack (He's ok now though just doesnt touch drugs anymore)


----------



## Ouija

about 10 years ago I had been getting involved in a good amount of opiate use and thought I was being smart about it by only doing pharmaceuticals and verifying the pills ingredients before imbibing. I one picked up about 15 pills I thought were vicodin/percocet and started with one, waited. I didn't feel different so upped it to two and then three. Still nothing, so later that night I took 2-3 in a short while and about 45 minutes later I was sitting in my living room with my girl and a friend and I just got this impending doom feeling like I knew something was up and next I knew I was freaking out. To describe it I can only say it was like having a hangover times 10x with that sort of static feel, sweats and lethargy but my adrenaline was running high I had my girl rush me to a hospital. I got there and went up to the ER desk and dropped what pills I had left and told em I had eaten about 7-8 of these and I was feeling pretty awkward but I didn't know what the pills were and the woman wouldn't admit me until I found out. So I left the hospital trying to go to a drugstore and ended up calling poision control on the way. They told me what they were (ended up being Paxil which is a anti-depressant/panic attack medication) I ultimately returned to normal about an hour or so later and after I went back to the hospital they took me in and put me on watch. Since that day I have def done my homework on a variety of drugs even things I don't take incase I come across these things in the future. I've probably had some panic attacks and paranoia worse than that on some potent weed but as an isolated incident is was a heck of an experience.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Did heroine once. I like tripping better. I was kinda drunk already 3 of us split a bag and I ended up getting a sore ass chest for some reason and shortness of breath. I've done enough shit that I know not to freak but it kinda almost ruined the heroine. I won't do it again because it kills. I love acid but anyway yeah fake weed too many many many bad things about that. My worst freak out and one of few was in the sleeping bed of a semi this trucker bitch packed me and my buddy a full bowl of the cloud 9 and i KNEW we were gonna crash cuz she hit it too. I asked my buddy if we should get off the next exit he said naw and i just tried to contain myself. My frst time truly tripping and hallucinating was salvia I was on a horse on the side of a steep mountain then next i was sitting in an yard of green grass then my friends walls were rolling over me then i came back to where i had originallly started it was really fuckin wild but anybody whose smoked salvia more than once knows whats it like and how it feels, wayyyy intense and a mind fucker. first time i realized theres other shit to see


----------



## RSTY802510

stadol (butorphanol tartate) nasal spray.
never do that shit. its like synthetic morphine, but in a nasal spray. one and done kinda shit. and when it wears off you'll be really fuckin angry for no reason. anymore then 4 or 5 sprays and you'll start throwing up. got it for free off someone and gave it away acouple days later. look it up if you've never heard of it. the high was great, the drips are ok. but its the side effects that suck really bad. and of course when i did i shared it so after pretty much everyone was angry and pissin each other of.


----------



## stifflittlefingers

Tatanka said:


> My frst time truly tripping and hallucinating was salvia I was on a horse on the side of a steep mountain then next i was sitting in an yard of green grass then my friends walls were rolling over me then i came back to where i had originallly started it was really fuckin wild but anybody whose smoked salvia more than once knows whats it like and how it feels, wayyyy intense and a mind fucker. first time i realized theres other shit to see


 
Yeah fuck salvia. I remember trying it and all of a sudden everyone I was with turned black and white and looked like cartoon characters. At first I was very amused by this cartoon like world but then suddenly I started thinking what the fuck is happening to me? Am I dying? The reason why I thought this was because I completely forgot that I had taken a drug. I started asking the cartoon characters if I was dead. In reality were my friends and they reassured me that I was not dying and I was okay. Then I finally realized that this was happening because of salvia, which I had completely forgotten all about. I was reassured and then the trip got a lot better. When the salvia wore off, my friends told me that after I ingested the saliva I passed out for a sec and hit my head against the wall extremely hard, like a football player getting tackled. I did not remember this during the beginning of the trip or even the fact that I took salvia. Too intense and not at all in a good way in my opinion and I felt extremely uncomfortable during the entire trip. I wouldn't recommend it at all.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Yeah i really wouldnt recommend it but i want to do it again. Fuck it. It's crazy when you come down from it and the shit you'll see is stunning sometimes, but usually it's once and done. Also i like a good mind fucking. I might end up doing it again but probably unlikely, it's mostly not sold or illegal in a lot of states.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

I once did a "research chemical" called Methoxetamine which is an analog of ketamine and pcp. Never experimented outside of psychedelics and molly so I guess boredom was the reason why I decided to do this stupid shit. We decided we would snort it but me and my friend at the time didn't have a mg scale so we just kept playing it safe and snorted the tiniest little bumps. He was alright, totally enjoyed himself because he didn't do what I did. I got impatient after awhile so I put a decent sized pile together and figured, fuck it if it isn't working I bet it will after this. So I snort the pile...BIG FUCKING MISTAKE. My brain immediately starts to literally tingle which I'll admit kind of felt nice as I stood there going, "Eeeeeee" like Johnny Depp off Fear and Loathing after he does a rail of blow. Then I had to take a shit I think so I go in the bathroom and sit down on the toilet and all of a sudden the sound and feeling of high voltage electricity just shoots up from my toes to my brain and I just sit there and grab my skull and go, OH FUCK! I just kept thinking to myself, wow I'm such an intelligent person why did I choose to be that dumb ass that ODs especially on some fucking random ass RC that will probably kill me. Instant insane panic attack and I was convinced I was going to be fucking dead by the end of the night. I stumble into my room in my underwear and my buddy is looking at me and can tell I've completely lost my shit. I just jump onto my bed and get thrown into this dimension of terror and suffering. I couldn't breathe, and I started speaking this fucking hilarious language that I can't type which made my friend laugh so hard he was rolling on the ground with tears pouring down his face. He was loving it. Which then made me laugh and realize I could get some enjoyment out of it, but after that it was right back into terror land. My chest kept caving in and I struggled so hard to breathe. Somehow I fell asleep along the way and when I woke up in the middle of the night my whole body was convulsing and I still couldn't breathe. Jumped in the shower and stayed there for god knows how long until I stopped shaking. Went back to sleep, woke up in the morning and thanked God I was alive. Threw up a bunch and ended up dry heaving cause I had nothing left in me. The next day was a total fog. I'll never do that shit again, even if I did just do too much. Fuck that. Fuck any dissociative. I like being in control of my normal brain-body communications.


----------



## cport420

mmmmmmmichael said:


> There's plenty of info out there on people enjoying their drug experiences. I was hoping to hear some of the negative effects people have experienced. So, if you have had an experience that you wouldn't mind shring, please do. Illegal drugs as well as pharmaceuticals are just fine. Anything from panic attacks, ER visits, jail time, bad trips, addiction, medical issues... I think you get the idea.


 
I could tell stories around every single topic mentioned...lol. So if yall want more stories after this one let me know. Me breaking my leg while drug trafficing with a ferret and waking up to a police officer in the middle of a busy hwy is a nice one as well.

But here we go. This was early 2000 or 2001. I was out at my brothers house party eating valiums and drinking beers all night prolly from like 6 at night till daylight. Everyone left or went to sleep leaving me and a friend to our own demise.

Now this guys' name is Rowdy. So that in all should tell you what type of person my friend is. Well we were sitting there fucked out of our minds recalling the different drugs we had did and trying to one up each other. Basically just talking shit and being smashed. Well I mentioned the fact that I had done some shit called "dramamine" a few times and that being the most fucked out of my life ever at that point. Evening telling him about popping a tube and chasing it with a few hard core rolls.

Well next thing I know we were out the door to my truck and headed to the lil indian gas station down the street. We got the shit and ate them shits. Remind you its St. Paddy's Day weekend in Savannah,Ga and this is going on that sunday morning at 8ish am. Well what the fuck is there to do at 8ish am on a Sunday for two 17 yr old kids fucked out of their minds? So we did what all stupid dumb kids do on drugs and headed to the mall.

The first one we went to was the Savannah Mall. I can sorta remember just stumbling and walking into shit through the mall. No people really. Everything was locked up and shit. Well we were fucking around in a fountain mumbling about shit and managed to get told to leave or they would call the cops. The people were being dicks I thought and still think. I was obviouslly underage and smashed on everything....lol

So what did we do when we found my ford ranger??? Laughed and was like fuck them. My truck took off towards the Ogelthorpe Mall across town. Ok this is where we fucked up. I dunno what time it was when we got there or whatever. But I at this point had been going for 24hhours or so, been up all night drinking, popping valiums, and now on a tube of death without eating shit.

Well we were in the mall. I remember me and Rowdy having fun in this one. He said he saw a panther and I sorta I guess tripped and seen one. I dunno. But I was walking and having fun and then boom. Where the fuck is Rowdy? I lost him. He fucking vanished. I started to feel weird and shit so I was like I need to find my truck. So on the way I remember wanting something to drink and not being able to find my wallet. Then I got to the parking lot and wandered all over the fucking place for my truck. I could not find my truck at all. I notice I don't have keys.

So now I'm in la la land walking back towards the mall and was confused as fuck as to what was going on. There is a police station in the mall also. Well I'm walking up to the door as a cop was coming out. I think I tried to ask him where my truck was or something. Other accounts as to what happened states that I accused the cop of taking my truck or he thought thats what I was saying.... and then I blacked out.

Lets flash back to our space cadet Rowdy who is still trekking it through the mall fucked to the core. He then I guess realizing I was gone was trying to find me so we could leave and go home. He said as he approached the door he seen me surrounded by police outside the mall. First thing that popped into his drug filled haze was that they had beat me or something. So Rowdy says hey what the fuck did yall do to my friend. And then he was into deep shit also.

Well they got me up and got him and put us into cuffs and shit. They knew we were on something and called for our free ride to juvy. Well a paddy wagon pulls up and we get in. There was this fat dark skinned chick police lady driving and shit. We are going down the road and I just wanted to sleep or something and I was trying to lay down and blacked out again. I remember coming back to with Rowdy saying yo get the fuck up you are pissing this bitch off. So I was like really weak feeling and just so out of it I didn't know what was going on.

This parts a blur but I remember being put onto a stretcher on the side of 5-16 hwy into another sorta free ride to the ER. I got to the ER and I kept the story that some girl at the club spiked my drink. Everyone knew I was full of shit. They pumped my stomach and shit. It was all sorts of fucked. My mom showed up tripping and I couldn't explain where my truck was or my keys.... or wallet...lol

I think the cops felt bad thinking I was dying or something and they took Rowdy home to his moms. Rowdy told me later on that after he was home he heard a knock at the door and opened it. This girl Sarah was there and she walked in and took the remote and went outside the door and left with Rowdy standing there like a dumbass saying goodbye to thin air in front of his mom. After he closed the door she said I don't know what you took and don't wanna know, but don't take no more of that shit.

Well this story ends with me and my mom driving around looking for my truck and me getting cussed out the entire ride. I didn't live with my mom at the time so it was all on deaf ears. I rolled the night I was out the ER. But yeah there's a drug story I guess.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

cport420 said:


> I could tell stories around every single topic mentioned...lol. So if yall want more stories after this one let me know. Me breaking my leg while drug trafficing with a ferret and waking up to a police officer in the middle of a busy hwy is a nice one as well.
> 
> But here we go. This was early 2000 or 2001. I was out at my brothers house party eating valiums and drinking beers all night prolly from like 6 at night till daylight. Everyone left or went to sleep leaving me and a friend to our own demise.
> 
> Now this guys' name is Rowdy. So that in all should tell you what type of person my friend is. Well we were sitting there fucked out of our minds recalling the different drugs we had did and trying to one up each other. Basically just talking shit and being smashed. Well I mentioned the fact that I had done some shit called "dramamine" a few times and that being the most fucked out of my life ever at that point. Evening telling him about popping a tube and chasing it with a few hard core rolls.
> 
> Well next thing I know we were out the door to my truck and headed to the lil indian gas station down the street. We got the shit and ate them shits. Remind you its St. Paddy's Day weekend in Savannah,Ga and this is going on that sunday morning at 8ish am. Well what the fuck is there to do at 8ish am on a Sunday for two 17 yr old kids fucked out of their minds? So we did what all stupid dumb kids do on drugs and headed to the mall.
> 
> The first one we went to was the Savannah Mall. I can sorta remember just stumbling and walking into shit through the mall. No people really. Everything was locked up and shit. Well we were fucking around in a fountain mumbling about shit and managed to get told to leave or they would call the cops. The people were being dicks I thought and still think. I was obviouslly underage and smashed on everything....lol
> 
> So what did we do when we found my ford ranger??? Laughed and was like fuck them. My truck took off towards the Ogelthorpe Mall across town. Ok this is where we fucked up. I dunno what time it was when we got there or whatever. But I at this point had been going for 24hhours or so, been up all night drinking, popping valiums, and now on a tube of death without eating shit.
> 
> Well we were in the mall. I remember me and Rowdy having fun in this one. He said he saw a panther and I sorta I guess tripped and seen one. I dunno. But I was walking and having fun and then boom. Where the fuck is Rowdy? I lost him. He fucking vanished. I started to feel weird and shit so I was like I need to find my truck. So on the way I remember wanting something to drink and not being able to find my wallet. Then I got to the parking lot and wandered all over the fucking place for my truck. I could not find my truck at all. I notice I don't have keys.
> 
> So now I'm in la la land walking back towards the mall and was confused as fuck as to what was going on. There is a police station in the mall also. Well I'm walking up to the door as a cop was coming out. I think I tried to ask him where my truck was or something. Other accounts as to what happened states that I accused the cop of taking my truck or he thought thats what I was saying.... and then I blacked out.
> 
> Lets flash back to our space cadet Rowdy who is still trekking it through the mall fucked to the core. He then I guess realizing I was gone was trying to find me so we could leave and go home. He said as he approached the door he seen me surrounded by police outside the mall. First thing that popped into his drug filled haze was that they had beat me or something. So Rowdy says hey what the fuck did yall do to my friend. And then he was into deep shit also.
> 
> Well they got me up and got him and put us into cuffs and shit. They knew we were on something and called for our free ride to juvy. Well a paddy wagon pulls up and we get in. There was this fat dark skinned chick police lady driving and shit. We are going down the road and I just wanted to sleep or something and I was trying to lay down and blacked out again. I remember coming back to with Rowdy saying yo get the fuck up you are pissing this bitch off. So I was like really weak feeling and just so out of it I didn't know what was going on.
> 
> This parts a blur but I remember being put onto a stretcher on the side of 5-16 hwy into another sorta free ride to the ER. I got to the ER and I kept the story that some girl at the club spiked my drink. Everyone knew I was full of shit. They pumped my stomach and shit. It was all sorts of fucked. My mom showed up tripping and I couldn't explain where my truck was or my keys.... or wallet...lol
> 
> I think the cops felt bad thinking I was dying or something and they took Rowdy home to his moms. Rowdy told me later on that after he was home he heard a knock at the door and opened it. This girl Sarah was there and she walked in and took the remote and went outside the door and left with Rowdy standing there like a dumbass saying goodbye to thin air in front of his mom. After he closed the door she said I don't know what you took and don't wanna know, but don't take no more of that shit.
> 
> Well this story ends with me and my mom driving around looking for my truck and me getting cussed out the entire ride. I didn't live with my mom at the time so it was all on deaf ears. I rolled the night I was out the ER. But yeah there's a drug story I guess.


 
LOL great fucking story dude. "tube of death" lol. Dude keep em comin.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Err im not big on drugs.But i did some ketamine actually all 3 of us did.My fucking road dog straight up does a big line of it cause he isn't feeling anything.Oh about 30 mins later he rips his clothes off runs up stars nude and jumps in the shower shaving all his hair lol.The fuck dude.

I'm just fucking unable to even get off from the floor and i eventually manage to do so and barely make it to the sofa just to relax.That shit wasn't enjoyable for ANY of us.Fuck K fuck that shit period.

Did some acid at ocala someone gave me some fudge that was laced with it.Trees were moving and the moon had faces on it lol.Pretty cool i enjoyed that.But i won't be touching that shit either.

I'll stick to my pot and hash though.


----------



## Damian

Ate a couple "pies" (round 2mg xanax pills) drank ONE beer, vaguely recall stealing another from my friends bag in his sleep justifying it in my head that if I took them then i'd be helping him out by breaking his benzo addiction, somethin about benzos will lower your inhibitions more than anything, i'm not one to steal things from friends. Any who don't remember much after that but apparantley i took all of them so 8 all together, 16mg. Walked face first into the corner of my wall, fell down my stairs and busted by chin open (and I mean OPEN, it looked like a mixture of a taco and a vagina that had been kicked really hard) next thing I know i'm in the hospital being belligerent and wearing a thong. I ended up getting pissed at the nurse and going to a different hospital because they wanted to make me pee in a cup, anywho got a buncha stiches and it's a few years later and i got two nice benzobattlescars and small parts of my eyebrow/chin wont grow hair properly. Lesson learned: live somewhere with carpeted stairs.


----------



## Stinkyyy

Damian said:


> (and I mean OPEN, it looked like a mixture of a taco and a vagina that had been kicked really hard)


 
Pahahaha fuck


----------



## Grubblin

My worst one was synthetic weed. A few years ago I was living in Florida and the area had been dry for longer than I ever remembered. Since synthetic was still legal at the time I decided to buy a bag to top off the ditch weed that I had which just wasn't doing it for me.

When I entered the head shop I asked for the strongest thing that they had - yeah, that was all arrogant stupidity at it's most profound. I remember that there was the clerks girlfriend sitting there talking to him and when he went in the back to get the bag she warned me to go very slow with it. To top things off, when the guy came back he also warned me to go easy at first. Kinda sketched me out to be honest but the area had been dry forever so I decided to try it anyway. So I went home and since I'd had a pretty crappy day I decided to have a couple of beers, smoke, then hit the bed.

I loaded up some low quality topped with some synthetic and sat down to relax. Before I smoked I decided, again arrogant stupidity, that since I had such a high tolerance that I would just add a little more synthetic bc I didn't want to waste it. Not such a good idea! Before I had even finished half the bowl, probably all the synthetic, the world started spinning out of control at an unbelievable speed through both space and time. As soon as I tried to stand up to go lay down the ground became my sky as I promptly fell face first on the carpet. When the dog got off the couch to come over and check on me for signs of life, I knew I was screwed. I managed to get back up and stumble into the kitchen where I ran face first into the refrigerator (it wasn't my fault the damn thing jumped right in front of me), I bounced, hit a cabinet, then back on the floor - linoleum this time. At this point I had decided that standing was futile and walking was completely out of the question so I crawled into bed where things really got weird. I would say that around eight to ten times that night while asleep I had this intensely white light go off in my brain with such a ferocity that I would jump up instantly awake with my heart threatening to burst through my rib cage. The paranoia had me convinced that I was either dying or that a cop with a triple beam had somehow entered the bedroom or both. When I did get up at about noon the next day every muscle in my body hurt and my brain still wasn't quite connected to my feet in all the right ways. Flushed it immediately, bag and all. It was absolutely the worst trip that I've ever had but haven't done anything really heavy, just smoke and some mild hallucinogenics.

I also have a story about really strong trip from 'tree sap moonshine' in Alaska but it's even longer than this one. To this day I still can't decide if it was a good or bad trip, probably both, but it was definitely one of a kind. If you want it let me know, I didn't think anyone would want to read that much so I went with this one instead.


----------



## Deleted member 16034

When I was fifteen I got raped, and for some STUPID reason I thought it would a good idea to do 'shrooms less than a week later, in the middle of school.

So obviously my friends tried to talk me out of going back to class, but I didn't listen to them. So you can imagine how that worked.

There was a period of time where everything that was happening had already happened before, and then I felt like I was on a roll of film that was just repeating itself, but if I tried to jump off that roll of film into a different reality or time zone then I would burn to death in the cosmos. I think I ended up telling this girl who spoke close to no English that she was really pretty and I wanted to kiss her. Then I went to sit in the Hallway and that's when shit got TERRIFYING.

While sitting outside, trying to figure out how to leap out of the plane of existence I was in into a different dimension I started hearing blood curdling screams. I basically heard a girl get murdered in the next classroom over. Then something started whispering in my ear that I was a whore and I had been asking to get raped and I was going to Hell forever, of course that's when it started rapidly heating up and I felt bugs crawling all over my fucking body. The teacher came out and tried talking to me, but everything she said sounded like I was underwater. Finally I told her that I had thought I had been drugged. Then admitted that I had taken drugs. She told me to wait outside while the security guards got me. But at that point I had convinced myself that if I died I would wake up, like in a bad dream. So I started attempting to shove my fingers in a light socket, that wasn't working, so I spat on my fingers and kept trying to shove them in a light socket. 

Finally the security guard that I adored came to get me and I started sobbing and telling her that I was going to die and that I was covered in demonic ants that were trying to take me to Hell. 

I have not done hallucinogens since and I don't think I will ever do them again, because I kept having those rapid-heat-up-ants-on-body-sounding-underwater flashbacks for at least a month. I thought I was going to be stuck like that forever.


----------



## CelticWanderer

Fucking. Spice. Golden leaf was the name of it. First time I took it i was in the woods and it suddenly was like I was under water, and my chest felt like it was being compressed into a vice. Whenever I closed my eyes I could still see my surroundings but there was shadow people walking around and talking in this really deep tone. 2nd time I did it I can't really remember the whole thing, what I do remember is drooling on myself in a chair and then a whale shark jumped out of the carpet and tried to eat me, which sounds dumb, but at the time it freaked me out. the 3rd time i found a happy balance with it was okay, but my girl friend at the time wanted to try it. One hit in and 20 mins later she just screams "let me go" and starts convulsing and vomiting, she ended up just fine but she said her whole world was reduced to a warping film reel and she could choose if she wanted to live or die. What the fuck is that shit man? I can't believe I smoked it as much as I did, so god damn stupid.


----------



## CelticWanderer

Grubblin said:


> My worst one was synthetic weed. A few years ago I was living in Florida and the area had been dry for longer than I ever remembered. Since synthetic was still legal at the time I decided to buy a bag to top off the ditch weed that I had which just wasn't doing it for me.
> 
> When I entered the head shop I asked for the strongest thing that they had - yeah, that was all arrogant stupidity at it's most profound. I remember that there was the clerks girlfriend sitting there talking to him and when he went in the back to get the bag she warned me to go very slow with it. To top things off, when the guy came back he also warned me to go easy at first. Kinda sketched me out to be honest but the area had been dry forever so I decided to try it anyway. So I went home and since I'd had a pretty crappy day I decided to have a couple of beers, smoke, then hit the bed.
> 
> I loaded up some low quality topped with some synthetic and sat down to relax. Before I smoked I decided, again arrogant stupidity, that since I had such a high tolerance that I would just add a little more synthetic bc I didn't want to waste it. Not such a good idea! Before I had even finished half the bowl, probably all the synthetic, the world started spinning out of control at an unbelievable speed through both space and time. As soon as I tried to stand up to go lay down the ground became my sky as I promptly fell face first on the carpet. When the dog got off the couch to come over and check on me for signs of life, I knew I was screwed. I managed to get back up and stumble into the kitchen where I ran face first into the refrigerator (it wasn't my fault the damn thing jumped right in front of me), I bounced, hit a cabinet, then back on the floor - linoleum this time. At this point I had decided that standing was futile and walking was completely out of the question so I crawled into bed where things really got weird. I would say that around eight to ten times that night while asleep I had this intensely white light go off in my brain with such a ferocity that I would jump up instantly awake with my heart threatening to burst through my rib cage. The paranoia had me convinced that I was either dying or that a cop with a triple beam had somehow entered the bedroom or both. When I did get up at about noon the next day every muscle in my body hurt and my brain still wasn't quite connected to my feet in all the right ways. Flushed it immediately, bag and all. It was absolutely the worst trip that I've ever had but haven't done anything really heavy, just smoke and some mild hallucinogenics.
> 
> I also have a story about really strong trip from 'tree sap moonshine' in Alaska but it's even longer than this one. To this day I still can't decide if it was a good or bad trip, probably both, but it was definitely one of a kind. If you want it let me know, I didn't think anyone would want to read that much so I went with this one instead.


Tell the tree sap story :O


----------



## Richard174391

when i was 15 i was put on probation for using xanax AT SCHOOL (obviously a clear lack of judgement and sense i obviously should have expected a consequence). i blacked out and woke up in the hospital and was placed in a mental hospital. another time i took benadryl (if taken a lot it's really messed up) and went into like psychosis and couldnt control what i was doing at all. and finally i had a pretty bad experience with a meth binge a while ago that left me up for days and pretty much made me feel horrible as to be expected. im not against drugs but if you arent smart about it youre obviously going to pay the consequences... sometimes you even pay them when youre as smart as possible!


----------



## Richard174391

benadryl was still probably the worst. i ended up in a camp looking through some girls stuff (she was extremely comforting and understood i was fucked up) and some other dude came and screamed at me for a long time because i was outright being annoying and obnoxious


----------



## Grubblin

CelticWanderer said:


> Fucking. Spice. Golden leaf was the name of it. First time I took it i was in the woods and it suddenly was like I was under water, and my chest felt like it was being compressed into a vice. Whenever I closed my eyes I could still see my surroundings but there was shadow people walking around and talking in this really deep tone. 2nd time I did it I can't really remember the whole thing, what I do remember is drooling on myself in a chair and then a whale shark jumped out of the carpet and tried to eat me, which sounds dumb, but at the time it freaked me out. the 3rd time i found a happy balance with it was okay, but my girl friend at the time wanted to try it. One hit in and 20 mins later she just screams "let me go" and starts convulsing and vomiting, she ended up just fine but she said her whole world was reduced to a warping film reel and she could choose if she wanted to live or die. What the fuck is that shit man? I can't believe I smoked it as much as I did, so god damn stupid.



Yeah dude, I think that was the name of it. Thanks for the flashback. I've been working on the "tree sap moonshine" story on word today so I'll post it as soon as I get it tweaked. For the record, before I post this, I don't recommend anyone do the stupid shit that I did, especially at work on a bear and wolf infested island in Alaska. I'm just lucky I'm not blind, seriously! Soon, it'll be here soon.


----------



## Grubblin

Ok so here's the set up. I was working natural resources for a company on the islands of Southeast Alaska. Partied way to hard, all the time, and I think my roommate, who also happened to be my crew that day, and I partied harder than the rest. This thread got me thinking about the experience that I'm about to relate which led me to opening a journal for details that I haven't opened in years. I still can't tell you if this was a good trip, a bad trip, a religious type of thing or what - if I had to choose one it would be - (D) All of the above and more. I also still don't know what the fuck happened to my Nalgene, I lost it that day or my roommate took it, but if I still had it I would damn sure reserve a special place on the wall for it. I suppose I was preachy in my last post with me recommending that no one should do this so I apologize. You're all grown and if you come across the same situation, go ahead, it's your eyesight. I say that because I'm pretty sure this shit was turpentine as it came from a spruce and I'm just glad it didn't end badly for either of us, not one of my smarter moments. This is a much longer post than I typically write and I tend to overwrite everything but if you get bored it might pick back up, or maybe not. This may be the closest story to actual PINE CONE LIQUOR you ever hear. Long live Early Cuyler and Unknown Hinson, especially if they kick me down some royalties! Enjoy!

One of the responsibilities for this job was that we had was to determine the age of the trees within our study areas. In order to do this you use an increment borer. Without getting into a lengthy boring explanation, an increment borer is used to manually drill a ‘hollow screw’ into a tree and come back with a circular tree ring sample the diameter of the inside of the ‘hollow screw’. You then count the tree rings to be able to tell the age and growth rate of the tree. This process leaves a small hole in the tree which the tree fills with its sap in a couple of weeks. Typically the tree fills it with sap if it’s healthy, the tree that we bored that day had an entirely different reaction. As we pulled the bore out of the last tree that we sampled that day a stream of light brown fluid came shooting out towards us with enough force that it looked like a water hose - tree jizz. I was still trying to figure out what the Hell was going on when my roommate shouted ‘tap sap moonshine, hurry up and get it”. I plugged the hole with my thumb as he rummaged through our packs and found two thirty two (or forty) ounce Nalgene water bottles for the collection. I still didn’t know what in the Hell was going on but it would soon be explained to me. He took over the collection process and told me to go look at the top of the tree. I had to walk about a hundred yards before I could see the top and when I got there I saw that the top was completely gone, it had broken off years earlier in a storm and had been collecting water ever since. The water that the tree had been collecting over the years had accumulated and completely rotted the inside of the tree so that while the tree appeared alive it was dead inside and barely clinging to life. I realize that trees are ‘non feeling’ entities, depending on your beliefs, but I knew that the will for life was strong, even when you didn’t have anything to go on for. In my mind, this tree wasn’t living but rather slowly dying, giving up the ghost over decades instead of overnight, barely clinging to life, hoping things would get better. So he collected two bottles full of tree sap moonshine and we started the long, two mile hike, back to the truck. We thought about plugging the tree to keep the rest of the fluid inside but I convinced him to let it go and maybe it would help to hasten the trees demise, maybe we could help end the process. That argument really didn’t do it for him, he still wanted to plug it, so I told him that we would never be able to find the tree again anyway and that seemed to do it, we left.

As we started back towards the truck my roommate kept talking about what a rare find and gift from God this was, to which I replied, “It’s your gift, not mine. I’m not drinking any of that shit”. He replied, “Fine that’s more for me and you have no idea what you’re missing”. As soon as he said that I started to wonder what it was that I was missing and that was enough to cement the idea of trying it, in and of itself. I still thought that he was trying to put one over on me and told him so, I wasn’t about to try something before he had taken it, I told him that as well. So he took a drink, then another, and then another. Each time he drank I could see his face contort into a Hellish vision of revolting nastiness that I had not even seen during my first beer experience. He told me that the rain water collected in the tree over time and naturally fermented when it combined with the sap. I had drank real moonshine in the South on several occasions which made me way to comfortable with the situation before me. I asked him to explain what it felt like and the only description he could give was ‘good’, he stopped speaking in the eloquent sentences at which he was so good at and had quickly devolved into one word answers by the time he started stumbling around fifteen minutes later. My roommate had taken about sixteen ounces of the liquid and he was stumbling and falling all over the place, then laughing like a madman because of it. This was something that I had never seen him do before then no matter how much he had drank and smoked. I decided that I had to try it, that maybe just a little would get me in on the experience without making me into the blathering stumbling idiot that he had become, it was a wrong decision. So about a mile and a half from the truck I decided to do it, I drank ‘tree sap moonshine’.

It smelled rank to an extreme degree, the acrid stench would actually burn your nostrils like turpentine or paint thinner which was probably closer than what it was than alcohol. As I was busy smelling it and having second thoughts my roommate said, “Don’t play with it, take a big drink or hand it to me. Stop playing with it”. So I took my first drink and drank a couple of ounces before I stopped, handed him the bottle and he drank some more, then I downed another two to three ounces before putting the bottle away and continuing on. The liquid burned my throat and made my stomach feel like it was on fire as it quickly entered into my bloodstream. It started to take effect on my mind about ten minutes later and I instantly knew that I had made a mistake as soon as the green world in which we were walking turned completely pink, then completely blue, then completely orange. I had done mushrooms several times in the past and the effects that I was feeling at the time were about ten times stronger than any shroom high that I had ever been on. I hadn’t even taken anywhere near the of the amount that my roommate had and I was fucked up beyond all belief. I could remember which direction that we were headed but for the longest time, time really didn't matter anyway, I couldn’t remember why we were headed there. While I normally had no trouble walking, especially in the woods, my feet just wouldn’t cooperate with my brain. It seemed as if there was some kind of ‘nerve block’ around my waist that wouldn’t let the appropriate nerve impulses through to make my feet move like they should. I soon lost all vestiges of feeling in my lower body and while I could see my legs, for some reason I thought that my left knee cap, the one I had surgery on, was missing. I kept reaching down to feel the knee cap with my hands and making sure that it hadn’t fallen off. I think the reason for that was that it no longer hurt, in fact, there wasn’t a part of my body or soul that hurt - I felt ten feet tall and bullet proof. I just had a problem making my motor skills operate in concert with my mind and I knew that this was not anywhere near the place for that to happen. So we sat down and I called in that we would be late arriving at camp that evening as we had fallen behind and were just leaving our work site right then, that bought us a couple of more hours before we would be missed. My roommate drank a few ounces more, I declined, then reconsidered, I shouldn't have. When I sat down I had hoped that the hallucinations and severe lack of coordination would leave me as quickly as they had appeared but no such luck.

I called in on the radio to say that everything was fine and that we were making our way towards the truck from our most distant plot. As soon as I was finished talking I became violently ill and I threw up everything that I had eaten for what seemed like the past month. I’ve never been so sick in all my life, not even with the migraines that I had experienced in college. I was so ill that I couldn’t even sit up straight without falling over, I had to lay face down over a fallen log so that I could vomit without having to move, moving seemed like too much effort at the time. All the while that I was doing this my roommate sat about ten feet away, smiling just as widely as he could smile. He told me that part of why he was smiling was the moonshine and a bigger part of it was seeing me on my first trip. He knew about the hallucinations but had decided to skip that part earlier when I asked what it did to you, in order to see me drink it. The trip was amazing and terrifying all at the same time, I had thrown up so much that I knew I was going to die and the hallucinations were so strong that I knew I would go blind just before I died. While I may have convinced myself of my impending death it really didn’t concern me at the time. We started moving towards the truck after a half an hour or so, I don’t really know how long it was, it seemed like we had been sitting there for days, and what a long strange walk it turned out to be.

We both started running into to random objects such as trees which magically appeared out of nowhere, and each other. Every time we would do this we would laugh hysterically at our misfortune. We fell down so much during the rest of the walk that we spent more time on the ground than we did walking. Several times I remember falling down and just crawling along the ground for fifty yards or so because it seemed like too much effort to get up until I found ‘just the right tree’ to help me. Since I witnessed my roommate crawling along the ground as well I knew he was feeling the same effects and probably to a much higher degree because he had drank much more than me and had been able to keep it down. As I continued to walk, and fall, and crawl back towards the truck I reached a strange disassociation state in which I felt that the actions I was taking were not my own. It felt as if my soul were attached by the smallest of threads to the rest of my body. I was so intensely interested in that feeling I didn’t even recognize the truck or the fact that we had arrived at our destination when we got there or that "we" was just me. The only thing that I remember is crawling into the back of the truck to lay down and hope that this was over with quickly. I no longer knew nor did I care where my roommate was, I only knew that I was safe and tripping balls in the middle of nowhere. I thought that I was dying and the idea filled me with joy, what a way to go. My roommate had actually stopped to smoke weed about a quarter of a mile before we reached the vehicle. Since he recognized the area he knew that he could get back by himself so he wasn’t surprised when he tried to stop me to smoke and I just kept going. When he told me this upon reaching the truck forty-five minutes later I vaguely recalled him trying to stop me but either I didn’t hear him correctly or I just didn’t care, I kept stumbling. As I lay in the truck bed for an eternity my whole world turned upside down. The trees that had stood solid and strong for hundreds of years all of a sudden started wavering back and forth like a childs ribbon in the wind. They were still firmly rooted in the ground but now every single one of them was dancing wildly into the sky. I could feel the ground moving beneath the truck, not like an earthquake but rather like the gravel road had somehow turned to mud and was sliding quickly from beneath the wheels. The various sounds of the birds calling around me was magnificent. It was if every bird had their own megaphone and every single one of them had it on full blast broadcasting their horny to the world. The angry, rain-laden clouds in the sky were constantly transforming shapes so that they would become exactly what I wanted to see and some clouds changed shapes several times before I lost sight of them or became more interested in a different cloud. The five to ten mile an hour breeze had also ‘magically’ built into a thirty mile an hour gust, a gust which seemed to penetrate every pore of my body and become a part of me. For the longest time as I lay there the wind became a part of my body and a greater feeling of freedom I had never had. I felt that if I were only to stand up and spread my arms that the wind would lift me to wherever I wanted to go, to freedom, to a higher reality. Towards the end of the moonshine experience my upper body started getting hot, I still couldn’t feel my lower body but I felt if I were on fire from the waist up so I did the only thing I could think of, I stripped naked from the waist up and laid back down. All of the effects of the wind that I have previously described were now multiplied by a factor of at least ten and the freedom that I had previously felt was pale in comparison to what I was feeling now. I laid there enjoying the unbelievable experience for as long as I could until the boss called on the radio, we were already a half an hour late and he was checking on us. I told him that we were just getting to the truck and that it would be thirty minutes before we got back to camp, I got up to find my roommate.

I looked for him for about five minutes, although it seemed like three hours, before I started calling his name. After another five minutes he answered, mad as Hell that I had awoken him from his dream. Then he asked what had happened to my clothes, I forgot to put my shirt and jacket on before going to look for him. He had walked off into the wilds about a hundred yards, found a comfortable tree to lean back against, promptly sat down and passed out. His anger was short lived when I told him that we were overdue and they were about to come out looking for us. While what we had done wasn’t technically illegal as far as listed narcotics go we both knew that we would be fired if we were caught. This was not an option for either of us because I needed the work experience to get a ‘real job’ and he needed the money to buy some “kind winter gear” for the upcoming snow season. So off we went towards the truck, arguing back and forth about who would drive when we got there, no one wanted to be responsible in the shape that we were in, I ended up driving.

I’m not sure how I drove the miles back to the camp that I did - based on the things that I saw at the time. It was a manual shift truck and I was aware of my left leg working the clutch but I had to watch my leg do so every time because I couldn’t feel it working, I had not regained any feeling below the waist. I remember slamming on the brakes several times so that we didn’t run right into trees that had fallen across the road while we were working, the problem with that was that there were no trees actually there. We did make it back though and just as the boss was getting in the truck to come look for us at the time. Since the three of us were already outside, he chewed the both of us out a little for being late. I don’t think we said two words between us for his entire speech. There was no defense to be given and neither of us wanted to give away the shape that we were in by speaking. The boss knew my roommate was continuously smoking weed so he didn’t question him about why he looked ‘off’. He did ask me what was wrong with me, I lied and told him I was tired. Well, it wasn’t a complete lie, I was tired but I was way too fucked to sleep. I found that out because I went inside and immediately to my bed. I knew it was better to hide this from everyone, and keep to myself.

So I went to lay down and while all I was wanting was to sleep, sleep was the last thing that came for me. I lay there for several hours before I was able to nod off and saw some pretty amazing things as a result. I saw the raised texture bumps on the roof start to crawl, move, and pulse in rhythm. They would crawl for a minute in patterns that weren’t readily discernible to the human mind, then throb for a minute, then be completely still for five more minutes. The best part of the show was waiting for them to start the whole process over again because it was fascinating to no end to predict how they were going to dance the next time. As soon as that show was over the light show started. I forgot why it was that I turned my bedroom ceiling light on, I think it was to be able to see if my kneecap had floated off again but I remember laying there in bed on my back looking directly into the uncovered light bulb burning above me in the middle of the room. As I looked at the dim yellow bulb blazing away in all its glory the light fixture disappeared and was replaced by a hole the size of a basketball in the ceiling. From out of this ceiling hole poured a much brighter, much more intense light that was brilliant white and whose beams stretched all the way to the floor in the perfect circle the shape of the ‘hole’. I wanted so much to walk across the room and touch the light but my body wouldn’t move because my mind was sure that if I touched the light that it would disintegrate my hand so I stayed put. A couple of minutes after the light appeared through the hole in the ceiling paint started bubbling around the sides of the hole and flowing across the ceiling in a multitude of brilliant colors the likes of which I had never seen. Every color of the rainbow that God forgot to include came out of that hole, made its way across the ceiling and flooded down the walls that night. I watched the colors for what seemed like an eternity before I finally passed out to sleep and when I did dream, I had the best dream that I’ve ever had in my life.

I fell into sleep and starting falling off a cliff as I always do when I fall asleep. I always jostle awake right before I hit the ground but not this night. On this night, just before I hit the ground I spread my arms and the wind filled me completely, making me lighter than air as I flew off from the bottom of the cliff. Up and away I soared from the Earth until I could see the entire globe like an astronaut looking from the moon, only I didn’t just see one side of the earth, somehow I was seeing into every corner of the Earth at once. I thought this is the view of God, maybe I’m about to have the religious experience that I wasn't even sure that I believed in. So there I was above the Earth, arms still outstretched, I started pummeling back toward Alaska at a breakneck speed that must have been several hundred miles an hour at least. I was shooting so fast in my dream that I actually had the fire trail of atmospheric resistance that you see in all the space movies. Although I was engulfed in flames, I felt none of it as I plummeted to Earth picking up speed, bracing for the crash. Then, just before I touched the top of the tree line by camp where I was sleeping I just stopped, mid-air, mid-flight, I just stopped. I didn’t swoop away as an airplane would if they were pulling out of a dive and I didn’t hover like a helicopter, I was just still, like a movie on pause. Then I started moving again but not exactly flying this time, it was more like I was sitting still and the world was turning beneath me at an amazing rate of speed. I could only see the trees as a blur but I could clearly see the animals interacting beneath me. When I would see the animals it felt as if the world slowed down in order to let me watch them go about their day to day tasks of survival. So the world spun beneath me on the way across Canada and I experienced some of the most amazing scenery that I've never seen complete with a wildlife show, I enjoyed both the scenery and wildlife immensely. The world continued to spin beneath me and it spun all the way back to that small farming town where I had grown up, then the world stopped. I was initially disappointed at where I had ended up but that only lasted as long as it took to begin ‘flying’ again.

I began flying over the roof tops of the homes and buildings that I had grown up around as a child. To my surprise not only could I see what was going on outside the homes but within the homes as well. I saw everyone I went to high school with, people I hadn’t seen in over ten years, having their most intimate moments. There was plenty of sex but I observed even more fighting and discord going on below than I had imagined possible. As I soared on I arrived at the realization that life is mostly pain and darkness, that you lived for the few bright spots within the darkness, all of which were way too few and way too far in between. As I soared I came to a part of town that I didn’t recognize, I didn’t recognize it because I knew that it hadn’t been there when I was child and that no such spot existed today. As I approached the first house, I slowed to try and look in and to my shock the house transformed into the face of a woman that I had never seen before. It shocked me so badly that I sat straight up in bed, the dream was over. I remembered the face that woke me for years after that, I should have heeded that warning and since I didn’t I’ll remember that face forever. I also knew why my roommate had been so pissed off when I had awoken him in the woods, if he was having even half the dream that I had just had I probably would have killed whoever had awoken me. I knew that I had just had the best dream that I ever would in my life and the face at the end of the dream struck me with a foreboding feeling that I just couldn’t shake. Since I was still feeling groggy from the deep sleep and the after effects of the moonshine I chalked it up to a drug induced hallucination that I would never forget. I thought it would just be stupid to worry about the woman’s face from the dream, I had never met anyone who looked that before so I just thought it was a dream and not the foretelling that it really was at the time.

THE END

Yeah, the face story may be for another time but probably never. 

I'm tired of editing so I'm done for now, if there's anything wrong with the style/usage it's bc I ran out of juice before I had a chance to make it right.


----------



## tobepxt

I usually stick to weed and occasional experiments with different psychedelics. really nothing negative to report there..


short k2 story cos its all that's coming to mind-

years ago though in dc my friend bear convinced me an my crew to smoke a joint of the k2 scooby snax shit.. after being told it wasn't much different than weed. well it is nothing like weed. a couple hits and we're sinking into the ground. vision all fucked kind of like a cartoon not anything cool or particularly trippy. i realize theres no water in my body and how none of us have our stuff/water so somehow i manage to get up and get a cup o water from the starbucks at the corner remembering only at the time how long the line was and then i was back at the park with a coffee and the same empty pockets with no money in em. my friends are still laying on the ground/leaning on the fence.

other than it manifesting free coffee its a shitty substance and people who smoke it in replacement of weed are pretty fucking stupid, but then again this was about four years ago. a lot has changed. weed is legal in dc now and maybe we'll have less zombies roaming the streets.


----------



## spectacular

i did meth and slept with this guy and he came back to my tent a day later and stole both my phones and sold them for meth


----------



## CelticWanderer

Grubblin said:


> Ok so here's the set up. I was working natural resources for a company on the islands of Southeast Alaska. Partied way to hard, all the time, and I think my roommate, who also happened to be my crew that day, and I partied harder than the rest. This thread got me thinking about the experience that I'm about to relate which led me to opening a journal for details that I haven't opened in years. I still can't tell you if this was a good trip, a bad trip, a religious type of thing or what - if I had to choose one it would be - (D) All of the above and more. I also still don't know what the fuck happened to my Nalgene, I lost it that day or my roommate took it, but if I still had it I would damn sure reserve a special place on the wall for it. I suppose I was preachy in my last post with me recommending that no one should do this so I apologize. You're all grown and if you come across the same situation, go ahead, it's your eyesight. I say that because I'm pretty sure this shit was turpentine as it came from a spruce and I'm just glad it didn't end badly for either of us, not one of my smarter moments. This is a much longer post than I typically write and I tend to overwrite everything but if you get bored it might pick back up, or maybe not. This may be the closest story to actual PINE CONE LIQUOR you ever hear. Long live Early Cuyler and Unknown Hinson, especially if they kick me down some royalties! Enjoy!
> 
> One of the responsibilities for this job was that we had was to determine the age of the trees within our study areas. In order to do this you use an increment borer. Without getting into a lengthy boring explanation, an increment borer is used to manually drill a ‘hollow screw’ into a tree and come back with a circular tree ring sample the diameter of the inside of the ‘hollow screw’. You then count the tree rings to be able to tell the age and growth rate of the tree. This process leaves a small hole in the tree which the tree fills with its sap in a couple of weeks. Typically the tree fills it with sap if it’s healthy, the tree that we bored that day had an entirely different reaction. As we pulled the bore out of the last tree that we sampled that day a stream of light brown fluid came shooting out towards us with enough force that it looked like a water hose - tree jizz. I was still trying to figure out what the Hell was going on when my roommate shouted ‘tap sap moonshine, hurry up and get it”. I plugged the hole with my thumb as he rummaged through our packs and found two thirty two (or forty) ounce Nalgene water bottles for the collection. I still didn’t know what in the Hell was going on but it would soon be explained to me. He took over the collection process and told me to go look at the top of the tree. I had to walk about a hundred yards before I could see the top and when I got there I saw that the top was completely gone, it had broken off years earlier in a storm and had been collecting water ever since. The water that the tree had been collecting over the years had accumulated and completely rotted the inside of the tree so that while the tree appeared alive it was dead inside and barely clinging to life. I realize that trees are ‘non feeling’ entities, depending on your beliefs, but I knew that the will for life was strong, even when you didn’t have anything to go on for. In my mind, this tree wasn’t living but rather slowly dying, giving up the ghost over decades instead of overnight, barely clinging to life, hoping things would get better. So he collected two bottles full of tree sap moonshine and we started the long, two mile hike, back to the truck. We thought about plugging the tree to keep the rest of the fluid inside but I convinced him to let it go and maybe it would help to hasten the trees demise, maybe we could help end the process. That argument really didn’t do it for him, he still wanted to plug it, so I told him that we would never be able to find the tree again anyway and that seemed to do it, we left.
> 
> As we started back towards the truck my roommate kept talking about what a rare find and gift from God this was, to which I replied, “It’s your gift, not mine. I’m not drinking any of that shit”. He replied, “Fine that’s more for me and you have no idea what you’re missing”. As soon as he said that I started to wonder what it was that I was missing and that was enough to cement the idea of trying it, in and of itself. I still thought that he was trying to put one over on me and told him so, I wasn’t about to try something before he had taken it, I told him that as well. So he took a drink, then another, and then another. Each time he drank I could see his face contort into a Hellish vision of revolting nastiness that I had not even seen during my first beer experience. He told me that the rain water collected in the tree over time and naturally fermented when it combined with the sap. I had drank real moonshine in the South on several occasions which made me way to comfortable with the situation before me. I asked him to explain what it felt like and the only description he could give was ‘good’, he stopped speaking in the eloquent sentences at which he was so good at and had quickly devolved into one word answers by the time he started stumbling around fifteen minutes later. My roommate had taken about sixteen ounces of the liquid and he was stumbling and falling all over the place, then laughing like a madman because of it. This was something that I had never seen him do before then no matter how much he had drank and smoked. I decided that I had to try it, that maybe just a little would get me in on the experience without making me into the blathering stumbling idiot that he had become, it was a wrong decision. So about a mile and a half from the truck I decided to do it, I drank ‘tree sap moonshine’.
> 
> It smelled rank to an extreme degree, the acrid stench would actually burn your nostrils like turpentine or paint thinner which was probably closer than what it was than alcohol. As I was busy smelling it and having second thoughts my roommate said, “Don’t play with it, take a big drink or hand it to me. Stop playing with it”. So I took my first drink and drank a couple of ounces before I stopped, handed him the bottle and he drank some more, then I downed another two to three ounces before putting the bottle away and continuing on. The liquid burned my throat and made my stomach feel like it was on fire as it quickly entered into my bloodstream. It started to take effect on my mind about ten minutes later and I instantly knew that I had made a mistake as soon as the green world in which we were walking turned completely pink, then completely blue, then completely orange. I had done mushrooms several times in the past and the effects that I was feeling at the time were about ten times stronger than any shroom high that I had ever been on. I hadn’t even taken anywhere near the of the amount that my roommate had and I was fucked up beyond all belief. I could remember which direction that we were headed but for the longest time, time really didn't matter anyway, I couldn’t remember why we were headed there. While I normally had no trouble walking, especially in the woods, my feet just wouldn’t cooperate with my brain. It seemed as if there was some kind of ‘nerve block’ around my waist that wouldn’t let the appropriate nerve impulses through to make my feet move like they should. I soon lost all vestiges of feeling in my lower body and while I could see my legs, for some reason I thought that my left knee cap, the one I had surgery on, was missing. I kept reaching down to feel the knee cap with my hands and making sure that it hadn’t fallen off. I think the reason for that was that it no longer hurt, in fact, there wasn’t a part of my body or soul that hurt - I felt ten feet tall and bullet proof. I just had a problem making my motor skills operate in concert with my mind and I knew that this was not anywhere near the place for that to happen. So we sat down and I called in that we would be late arriving at camp that evening as we had fallen behind and were just leaving our work site right then, that bought us a couple of more hours before we would be missed. My roommate drank a few ounces more, I declined, then reconsidered, I shouldn't have. When I sat down I had hoped that the hallucinations and severe lack of coordination would leave me as quickly as they had appeared but no such luck.
> 
> I called in on the radio to say that everything was fine and that we were making our way towards the truck from our most distant plot. As soon as I was finished talking I became violently ill and I threw up everything that I had eaten for what seemed like the past month. I’ve never been so sick in all my life, not even with the migraines that I had experienced in college. I was so ill that I couldn’t even sit up straight without falling over, I had to lay face down over a fallen log so that I could vomit without having to move, moving seemed like too much effort at the time. All the while that I was doing this my roommate sat about ten feet away, smiling just as widely as he could smile. He told me that part of why he was smiling was the moonshine and a bigger part of it was seeing me on my first trip. He knew about the hallucinations but had decided to skip that part earlier when I asked what it did to you, in order to see me drink it. The trip was amazing and terrifying all at the same time, I had thrown up so much that I knew I was going to die and the hallucinations were so strong that I knew I would go blind just before I died. While I may have convinced myself of my impending death it really didn’t concern me at the time. We started moving towards the truck after a half an hour or so, I don’t really know how long it was, it seemed like we had been sitting there for days, and what a long strange walk it turned out to be.
> 
> We both started running into to random objects such as trees which magically appeared out of nowhere, and each other. Every time we would do this we would laugh hysterically at our misfortune. We fell down so much during the rest of the walk that we spent more time on the ground than we did walking. Several times I remember falling down and just crawling along the ground for fifty yards or so because it seemed like too much effort to get up until I found ‘just the right tree’ to help me. Since I witnessed my roommate crawling along the ground as well I knew he was feeling the same effects and probably to a much higher degree because he had drank much more than me and had been able to keep it down. As I continued to walk, and fall, and crawl back towards the truck I reached a strange disassociation state in which I felt that the actions I was taking were not my own. It felt as if my soul were attached by the smallest of threads to the rest of my body. I was so intensely interested in that feeling I didn’t even recognize the truck or the fact that we had arrived at our destination when we got there or that "we" was just me. The only thing that I remember is crawling into the back of the truck to lay down and hope that this was over with quickly. I no longer knew nor did I care where my roommate was, I only knew that I was safe and tripping balls in the middle of nowhere. I thought that I was dying and the idea filled me with joy, what a way to go. My roommate had actually stopped to smoke weed about a quarter of a mile before we reached the vehicle. Since he recognized the area he knew that he could get back by himself so he wasn’t surprised when he tried to stop me to smoke and I just kept going. When he told me this upon reaching the truck forty-five minutes later I vaguely recalled him trying to stop me but either I didn’t hear him correctly or I just didn’t care, I kept stumbling. As I lay in the truck bed for an eternity my whole world turned upside down. The trees that had stood solid and strong for hundreds of years all of a sudden started wavering back and forth like a childs ribbon in the wind. They were still firmly rooted in the ground but now every single one of them was dancing wildly into the sky. I could feel the ground moving beneath the truck, not like an earthquake but rather like the gravel road had somehow turned to mud and was sliding quickly from beneath the wheels. The various sounds of the birds calling around me was magnificent. It was if every bird had their own megaphone and every single one of them had it on full blast broadcasting their horny to the world. The angry, rain-laden clouds in the sky were constantly transforming shapes so that they would become exactly what I wanted to see and some clouds changed shapes several times before I lost sight of them or became more interested in a different cloud. The five to ten mile an hour breeze had also ‘magically’ built into a thirty mile an hour gust, a gust which seemed to penetrate every pore of my body and become a part of me. For the longest time as I lay there the wind became a part of my body and a greater feeling of freedom I had never had. I felt that if I were only to stand up and spread my arms that the wind would lift me to wherever I wanted to go, to freedom, to a higher reality. Towards the end of the moonshine experience my upper body started getting hot, I still couldn’t feel my lower body but I felt if I were on fire from the waist up so I did the only thing I could think of, I stripped naked from the waist up and laid back down. All of the effects of the wind that I have previously described were now multiplied by a factor of at least ten and the freedom that I had previously felt was pale in comparison to what I was feeling now. I laid there enjoying the unbelievable experience for as long as I could until the boss called on the radio, we were already a half an hour late and he was checking on us. I told him that we were just getting to the truck and that it would be thirty minutes before we got back to camp, I got up to find my roommate.
> 
> I looked for him for about five minutes, although it seemed like three hours, before I started calling his name. After another five minutes he answered, mad as Hell that I had awoken him from his dream. Then he asked what had happened to my clothes, I forgot to put my shirt and jacket on before going to look for him. He had walked off into the wilds about a hundred yards, found a comfortable tree to lean back against, promptly sat down and passed out. His anger was short lived when I told him that we were overdue and they were about to come out looking for us. While what we had done wasn’t technically illegal as far as listed narcotics go we both knew that we would be fired if we were caught. This was not an option for either of us because I needed the work experience to get a ‘real job’ and he needed the money to buy some “kind winter gear” for the upcoming snow season. So off we went towards the truck, arguing back and forth about who would drive when we got there, no one wanted to be responsible in the shape that we were in, I ended up driving.
> 
> I’m not sure how I drove the miles back to the camp that I did - based on the things that I saw at the time. It was a manual shift truck and I was aware of my left leg working the clutch but I had to watch my leg do so every time because I couldn’t feel it working, I had not regained any feeling below the waist. I remember slamming on the brakes several times so that we didn’t run right into trees that had fallen across the road while we were working, the problem with that was that there were no trees actually there. We did make it back though and just as the boss was getting in the truck to come look for us at the time. Since the three of us were already outside, he chewed the both of us out a little for being late. I don’t think we said two words between us for his entire speech. There was no defense to be given and neither of us wanted to give away the shape that we were in by speaking. The boss knew my roommate was continuously smoking weed so he didn’t question him about why he looked ‘off’. He did ask me what was wrong with me, I lied and told him I was tired. Well, it wasn’t a complete lie, I was tired but I was way too fucked to sleep. I found that out because I went inside and immediately to my bed. I knew it was better to hide this from everyone, and keep to myself.
> 
> So I went to lay down and while all I was wanting was to sleep, sleep was the last thing that came for me. I lay there for several hours before I was able to nod off and saw some pretty amazing things as a result. I saw the raised texture bumps on the roof start to crawl, move, and pulse in rhythm. They would crawl for a minute in patterns that weren’t readily discernible to the human mind, then throb for a minute, then be completely still for five more minutes. The best part of the show was waiting for them to start the whole process over again because it was fascinating to no end to predict how they were going to dance the next time. As soon as that show was over the light show started. I forgot why it was that I turned my bedroom ceiling light on, I think it was to be able to see if my kneecap had floated off again but I remember laying there in bed on my back looking directly into the uncovered light bulb burning above me in the middle of the room. As I looked at the dim yellow bulb blazing away in all its glory the light fixture disappeared and was replaced by a hole the size of a basketball in the ceiling. From out of this ceiling hole poured a much brighter, much more intense light that was brilliant white and whose beams stretched all the way to the floor in the perfect circle the shape of the ‘hole’. I wanted so much to walk across the room and touch the light but my body wouldn’t move because my mind was sure that if I touched the light that it would disintegrate my hand so I stayed put. A couple of minutes after the light appeared through the hole in the ceiling paint started bubbling around the sides of the hole and flowing across the ceiling in a multitude of brilliant colors the likes of which I had never seen. Every color of the rainbow that God forgot to include came out of that hole, made its way across the ceiling and flooded down the walls that night. I watched the colors for what seemed like an eternity before I finally passed out to sleep and when I did dream, I had the best dream that I’ve ever had in my life.
> 
> I fell into sleep and starting falling off a cliff as I always do when I fall asleep. I always jostle awake right before I hit the ground but not this night. On this night, just before I hit the ground I spread my arms and the wind filled me completely, making me lighter than air as I flew off from the bottom of the cliff. Up and away I soared from the Earth until I could see the entire globe like an astronaut looking from the moon, only I didn’t just see one side of the earth, somehow I was seeing into every corner of the Earth at once. I thought this is the view of God, maybe I’m about to have the religious experience that I wasn't even sure that I believed in. So there I was above the Earth, arms still outstretched, I started pummeling back toward Alaska at a breakneck speed that must have been several hundred miles an hour at least. I was shooting so fast in my dream that I actually had the fire trail of atmospheric resistance that you see in all the space movies. Although I was engulfed in flames, I felt none of it as I plummeted to Earth picking up speed, bracing for the crash. Then, just before I touched the top of the tree line by camp where I was sleeping I just stopped, mid-air, mid-flight, I just stopped. I didn’t swoop away as an airplane would if they were pulling out of a dive and I didn’t hover like a helicopter, I was just still, like a movie on pause. Then I started moving again but not exactly flying this time, it was more like I was sitting still and the world was turning beneath me at an amazing rate of speed. I could only see the trees as a blur but I could clearly see the animals interacting beneath me. When I would see the animals it felt as if the world slowed down in order to let me watch them go about their day to day tasks of survival. So the world spun beneath me on the way across Canada and I experienced some of the most amazing scenery that I've never seen complete with a wildlife show, I enjoyed both the scenery and wildlife immensely. The world continued to spin beneath me and it spun all the way back to that small farming town where I had grown up, then the world stopped. I was initially disappointed at where I had ended up but that only lasted as long as it took to begin ‘flying’ again.
> 
> I began flying over the roof tops of the homes and buildings that I had grown up around as a child. To my surprise not only could I see what was going on outside the homes but within the homes as well. I saw everyone I went to high school with, people I hadn’t seen in over ten years, having their most intimate moments. There was plenty of sex but I observed even more fighting and discord going on below than I had imagined possible. As I soared on I arrived at the realization that life is mostly pain and darkness, that you lived for the few bright spots within the darkness, all of which were way too few and way too far in between. As I soared I came to a part of town that I didn’t recognize, I didn’t recognize it because I knew that it hadn’t been there when I was child and that no such spot existed today. As I approached the first house, I slowed to try and look in and to my shock the house transformed into the face of a woman that I had never seen before. It shocked me so badly that I sat straight up in bed, the dream was over. I remembered the face that woke me for years after that, I should have heeded that warning and since I didn’t I’ll remember that face forever. I also knew why my roommate had been so pissed off when I had awoken him in the woods, if he was having even half the dream that I had just had I probably would have killed whoever had awoken me. I knew that I had just had the best dream that I ever would in my life and the face at the end of the dream struck me with a foreboding feeling that I just couldn’t shake. Since I was still feeling groggy from the deep sleep and the after effects of the moonshine I chalked it up to a drug induced hallucination that I would never forget. I thought it would just be stupid to worry about the woman’s face from the dream, I had never met anyone who looked that before so I just thought it was a dream and not the foretelling that it really was at the time.
> 
> THE END
> 
> Yeah, the face story may be for another time but probably never.
> 
> I'm tired of editing so I'm done for now, if there's anything wrong with the style/usage it's bc I ran out of juice before I had a chance to make it right.



That was friggin amazing. What a story dude! Sounds like you were astral projecting or someshit when you were dreaming, only reason i say that is cause you went to very specific places and moved in very unusual ways.. Christ, I could not imagine stumbling through the alaska wilderness tripping my face off. Sounds like one of those drugs that woulda been used for shaman rituals or rites of passage. 
I have to know about the face now D:Yer a fantastic story teller, I'd write that shit down in a book before ya kick the bucket. Stick in a free bin at second and Charles or something.


----------



## Grubblin

CelticWanderer said:


> That was friggin amazing. What a story dude! Sounds like you were astral projecting or someshit when you were dreaming, only reason i say that is cause you went to very specific places and moved in very unusual ways.. Christ, I could not imagine stumbling through the alaska wilderness tripping my face off. Sounds like one of those drugs that woulda been used for shaman rituals or rites of passage.
> I have to know about the face now D:Yer a fantastic story teller, I'd write that shit down in a book before ya kick the bucket. Stick in a free bin at second and Charles or something.




Thanks for the kind words! It's just one of those things that kind of happens to me. It wasn't the best decision but it had an unbelievable outcome. I've had many rare occurrences in an extraordinary life but that one tops the list. Well, its in the top three. I'm still not sure what happened as far as astral projection and like goes but just thinking about it brings it back like it was yesterday. Recent events have led me to a place where I'll be traveling (rubber tramping) full time as soon as this summers seasonal gets over. I've always loved traveling but tbh I was intimidated by the idea of of traveling without anywhere specific to go and no 'fall back plan'. Due to the what I've learned and the stories that I've read on STP the intimidation is gone and the full on excitement of wanderlust has set in. I wrote in that post that I needed that job to get a 'real job'. I have had a bunch of real jobs since then which have only led me to believe that real jobs aren't for me. Maybe we'll run into each other somewhere out there, see you then.

Yeah the face is a story not yet ready to be told. If the time ever comes that it is ready to be shared then here is where I'll tell it first.


----------



## CelticWanderer

Grubblin said:


> Thanks for the kind words! It's just one of those things that kind of happens to me. It wasn't the best decision but it had an unbelievable outcome. I've had many rare occurrences in an extraordinary life but that one tops the list. Well, its in the top three. I'm still not sure what happened as far as astral projection and like goes but just thinking about it brings it back like it was yesterday. Recent events have led me to a place where I'll be traveling (rubber tramping) full time as soon as this summers seasonal gets over. I've always loved traveling but tbh I was intimidated by the idea of of traveling without anywhere specific to go and no 'fall back plan'. Due to the what I've learned and the stories that I've read on STP the intimidation is gone and the full on excitement of wanderlust has set in. I wrote in that post that I needed that job to get a 'real job'. I have had a bunch of real jobs since then which have only led me to believe that real jobs aren't for me. Maybe we'll run into each other somewhere out there, see you then.
> 
> Yeah the face is a story not yet ready to be told. If the time ever comes that it is ready to be shared then here is where I'll tell it first.


Well if it ever gets to be told i look foward to reading it. Sounds like you've had one hell of a life. 
I kinda did the opposite thing, I traveled around a bit cause i hated jobs and didnt care where i was ganna be but i recently got into jewelry repair and i fuckin love it. Its work I can be proud of. So I'm ganna be in one spot for a while..It makes me kinda sad because traveling will always be a thing close to me but i wanna make career outta this. After i get a good chunk of change _I'm gan... why is slanted now. >.> wtf.. but uh, I'm ganna get a house boat and try coast on down the mississippi and play music in dive bars along the way. 
but if you ever end up havin to shoot through Augusta, GA hit me up man, I'll buy ya some beers and food in exchange for some stories  _


----------



## kokomojoe

Grubblin said:


> Thanks for the kind words! It's just one of those things that kind of happens to me. It wasn't the best decision but it had an unbelievable outcome. I've had many rare occurrences in an extraordinary life but that one tops the list. Well, its in the top three. I'm still not sure what happened as far as astral projection and like goes but just thinking about it brings it back like it was yesterday. Recent events have led me to a place where I'll be traveling (rubber tramping) full time as soon as this summers seasonal gets over. I've always loved traveling but tbh I was intimidated by the idea of of traveling without anywhere specific to go and no 'fall back plan'. Due to the what I've learned and the stories that I've read on STP the intimidation is gone and the full on excitement of wanderlust has set in. I wrote in that post that I needed that job to get a 'real job'. I have had a bunch of real jobs since then which have only led me to believe that real jobs aren't for me. Maybe we'll run into each other somewhere out there, see you then.
> 
> Yeah the face is a story not yet ready to be told. If the time ever comes that it is ready to be shared then here is where I'll tell it first.


That really was one of the best stories I've read about tripping in general, I'd probably have to try it if I stumbled upon it. The face story sounds cool but yeah tell at your own will.


----------



## Grubblin

Thanks @kokomojoe!

If you want to try it make sure it's a conifer and I'd go slower than I did. It would be extremely hard to find. You would need a 'live' conifer so that there would still be sap but the top would have had to broken off so many years ago that the rain had rotted out the inside and collected inside. To this day I still don't know how my roommate had found this before or whatever happened to the other mostly full Nalgene after we got back to the camp house. He probably drank it. I'm not advocating that anyone try this but the last thing that I'm here to do in this life is to tell someone how to live theirs. It was probably just very diluted turpentine but the strong shit will kill you or worse.

I would turn my adventures into a book but I love writing and can't stand editing. Plus I don't have the dough to self publish - editor, cover art, advertising, etc.


----------



## Grubblin

CelticWanderer said:


> Well if it ever gets to be told i look foward to reading it. Sounds like you've had one hell of a life.
> I kinda did the opposite thing, I traveled around a bit cause i hated jobs and didnt care where i was ganna be but i recently got into jewelry repair and i fuckin love it. Its work I can be proud of. So I'm ganna be in one spot for a while..It makes me kinda sad because traveling will always be a thing close to me but i wanna make career outta this. After i get a good chunk of change _I'm gan... why is slanted now. >.> wtf.. but uh, I'm ganna get a house boat and try coast on down the mississippi and play music in dive bars along the way.
> but if you ever end up havin to shoot through Augusta, GA hit me up man, I'll buy ya some beers and food in exchange for some stories  _


 
If I'm ever nearby I'll take you up on that. Stories are better with beer, bu then, everything's better with beer.


----------

